

The Feminisation of the Web (why more women are neeeded in tech) - timr
http://broadstuff.com/archives/1006-The-Feminisation-of-the-Web.html

======
ojbyrne
My favorite quote (because it's true): "given that they control more household
spend than men."

Hard to accept cries of "discrimination" when all indications are that women
already control more than their share (of wealth, power, whatever measure you
would like). There's probably only 20% women engineers because any obviously
competent woman immediately gets promoted to management.

------
jamesbritt
This suggests that there are fundamental differences between men and women,
and that to get some particular behavior or result you'll do better with
women.

Yet that same argument, when used to advocate using men for one or another
tasks, is usually ridiculed.

~~~
timr
Straw man. The fact that some people choose to deny the differences between
men and women has no bearing on the argument made here.

~~~
jamesbritt
My point is that people can safely say that women have skills often less seen
in men, but not the reverse.

------
yummyfajitas
Based on what the article describes, it seems useful to have more female UI
designers, not necessarily more female engineers.

------
ojbyrne
So, bitch warning ahead...

the karma barrier is really high here. I posted the parent link that this blog
entry is based on, it's still in not-front-page-purgatory. And it has exactly
one point less, and I've been hanging around for a while here, don't have much
less karma than the poster of this story. And the exact same number of
comments.

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=210812>

